# Crested gecko eggs- Hatching time?



## SHAOLINMONK (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi everybody,

I'm worried because I have no idea how long it takes for a crested gecko egg to hatch. The eggs were found on the 27/8/14.Have the babies died inside of the eggs? Do I need to do something?



All answers will be appreciated,

SHAOLINMONK 




Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammysy (Jan 14, 2013)

SHAOLINMONK said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I'm worried because I have no idea how long it takes for a crested gecko egg to hatch. The eggs were found on the 27/8/14.Have the babies died inside of the eggs? Do I need to do something?
> 
> ...


Hey there, 

The Incubation can go from roughly 65 days at room temperature around 20 degrees, to all the way up to 120 days and possibly longer. If you keep your house is cooler, the eggs may take longer to hatch, but this is thought to be beneficial to the growing embryo, as it has time to absorb all of the egg's nutrients and may be stronger when it does finally hatch.


----------



## CrestedgeckoNL (Apr 9, 2016)

*incubation*

Yes 65 - 120 days all about this you can find on my webpage.


----------

